# 1993 passat POWER window fix?



## NJzHoTPaSSaT (Jan 23, 2004)

you can only open 1 window at a time . Which is kinda stupid. Gotta wait your turn to roll down your window. Anyone know a fix for this ,please explain. thank you


----------



## NJzHoTPaSSaT (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: 1993 passat POWER window fix? (NJzHoTPaSSaT)*

Anyone?


----------



## Tinker (Feb 20, 1999)

*Re: 1993 passat POWER window fix? (NJzHoTPaSSaT)*

There's nothing wrong with it, that's just how they were wired. By the way there is no practical way to change it.


----------



## NJzHoTPaSSaT (Jan 23, 2004)

*Re: 1993 passat POWER window fix? (Tinker)*

damn it


----------

